# Civilization VI



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2016)

The next one comes out October 21st!

I for one grew up playing multiple installments of this series, and its definitely on my favorite games of all time (like top 10 for sure)

anyone else played it? love it? excited for next installment?

The branching technology tree seems like a cool new addition. As well as Districts seem like a better more tangible thing to help your civ than those specialists in the last game I never used lol.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

I used to love the Civ games.  I gave up on Civ when everything became download only.  Even if you bought retail, the disk was a steam installer.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 4, 2016)

it looks good, like they've taken all the best bits from civ5/bnw and improved it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> it looks good, like they've taken all the best bits from civ5/bnw and improved it



Oh yeah, and yeah if my computer can handle it I'll get it for sure because I was such a trash about V, think I have a good 600+ hours into that or something. 

And yeah those Specialist things were a bit slow to work with unless you had the money and resources otherwise they grew pretty slow tbh.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 4, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> it looks good, like they've taken all the best bits from civ5/bnw and improved it



i think theyve even taken a few bits from BE....rip BE though it shouldve gotten another expansion


----------



## radical6 (Oct 4, 2016)

doubke post


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm looking forward to it and I'm glad they weren't afraid to make some major changes like with the addition of districts. Started playing with Civ III but have played IV and V the most. I'm really itching for something with more depth than V so here's to hoping it's great.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2016)

reddit before launch: "lol ai looks so bad and non-aggressive"

turn 50, i get double declared by rome and china, wtf


----------



## frio hur (Oct 21, 2016)

and now i wait for a sale so i can buy it super cheap cause i have no money :/

oh well, waiting means they'll have time to patch/fix it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

frio hur said:


> and now i wait for a sale so i can buy it super cheap cause i have no money :/
> 
> oh well, waiting means they'll have time to patch/fix it.



pretty much, a bit pricy for me rn and i need to waste dosh on other things


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 24, 2016)

Everyone's playing it and I'm over here waiting for mac release.... forgot that it was always way later


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2016)

I hadn't educated myself on Civ 6 at all pre-release, but bought it on a whim due to loving previous installments in the series. Although a little apprehensive as I really disliked Beyond Earth.

I'm loving it so far! The changes are fantastic and I love how much more there is to think about. All the victory conditions are really interesting which I love.

I JUST NEED PEOPLE TO PLAY MULTIPLAYER WITH!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)

So after playing some I have to say I really like the core changes. Districts add a lot of depth to the game for sure. BUT there's some serious balance issues and diplomacy is effectively broken. I can't say the game in its current state is better than Civ V with the Community Patch Project/Vox Populi but it has great promise. IV and V weren't even excellent without expansions and VI has been better at launch than either of those games. I look forward to seeing what they do with it.

Also we should start a TBT multiplayer game sometime.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Jas0n said:


> I hadn't educated myself on Civ 6 at all pre-release, but bought it on a whim due to loving previous installments in the series. Although a little apprehensive as I really disliked Beyond Earth.
> 
> I'm loving it so far! The changes are fantastic and I love how much more there is to think about. All the victory conditions are really interesting which I love.
> 
> I JUST NEED PEOPLE TO PLAY MULTIPLAYER WITH!



sure, donate $60 to me whatever the costs and I'll buy it. But yeah I will probably wait for a drop/sale, V is good enuf for me now and I have a good 620+ hours into that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> So after playing some I have to say I really like the core changes. Districts add a lot of depth to the game for sure. BUT there's some serious balance issues and diplomacy is effectively broken. I can't say the game in its current state is better than Civ V with the Community Patch Project/Vox Populi but it has great promise. IV and V weren't even excellent without expansions and VI has been better at launch than either of those games. I look forward to seeing what they do with it.
> 
> Also we should start a TBT multiplayer game sometime.



Would be cool. for that whoever here are free to add me, id on my about me page.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 30, 2016)

AI is ****ing dumb as rocks
better get the diety achievement before they patch it LUL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

kallie said:


> AI is ****ing dumb as rocks
> better get the diety achievement before they patch it LUL



Haha at least that is improvement from V *cough*India and China*cough*


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 30, 2016)

Saw an advert for it on the side of a bus. 

Thought to myself, I could play a Civ game.

Thought again, I could use a good discount... games at release time in Australia are horrendously overpriced.

Thought to walk away with, hope g2a.com gets their hands on cheap copies sometime soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

tigsobango said:


> Saw an advert for it on the side of a bus.
> 
> Thought to myself, I could play a Civ game.
> 
> ...



Yeah or buy V when it's on sale on Steam or whatever, it's usually not too bad with the DLC either.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I'll buy it off Steam when it goes lower in price


----------



## inkling (Nov 11, 2016)

ill buy this when there's a price drop..but like major bc i think i put so many hours into civ v it made me sick. i dont need it.  I really liked civ iv as well.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 12, 2016)

holy hell trying to befriend anyone is annoying... their messages verge on being pretty cryptic sometimes, like I am pretty sure one was pissed at me because I was exploring too much. Early wars happen all the time, which I guess is interesting at least since in Civ 5 no one ever declared war.

Overall so polished looking, I like the districts aspect, I just need to get used to managing all the new stuff


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 13, 2016)

lol, I played a new one with Brazil and focused on Science.... i ended up entering the Modern Era around 1400s, space flight in the 1600s


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 15, 2016)

The tech tree isn't fleshed out and the eureka boosts are OP as hell. 50% is far too much.


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

It's 10% off right now, which isn't a lot, but should I buy it? I can't play V anymore because it keeps crashing~


----------

